

Ask HN: lightweight and simple CMS? - Kunlun

Is there any lightweight CMS with a very simple interface? I would like to build a site for one of my friend, he is however not a computer oriented guy at all. He will only provide updates with title/body/picture. I do not mind the use of the technology on my side to install it. Thanks!
======
valuegram
So many options. WordPress is about as simple (from a end-user perspective) as
they come, it isn't necessarily lightweight, but it's more lightweight than
some other options. More importantly, it has a very active following and
vibrant development community, and it's based on the LAMP stack, so hosting is
very easy to come by.

~~~
a3camero
I second Wordpress. It's also easy to modify if you'd like to make changes
that haven't already been made by others through the many plugins and
templates available.

------
ninjastar99
Big fan of ExpressionEngine. Was on the fence, but used it for a critical
project where simplicity was the critical point, and it was a dream to work
with. No issues, and nothing that limited our extensive development ideas from
coming to life.

------
anthonyb
Depends on the site, and how much free time to have to support him.

You might be able to get away with something like Jekyll, or else give your
friend a template and a quick lesson in editing HTML (h1, h2, p, img, and a
tags, plus testing and uploading should be about it...).

Option 2 is some sort of hosted CMS, with his domain name on the front -
wordpress.com, posterous or tumblr, something like that.

------
lrvick
Those suggesting these big systems like Wordpress... lol. Wordpress is far
from light. It does a lot, but it is also a monster of an application.

I wanted something ultra-light, so I made rant:

<http://github.com/lrvick/rant>

------
tjr
Maybe look at <http://www.cmsmadesimple.org/> or <http://radiantcms.org/>

------
twog
Something like <http://pulsecms.com> should be perfect. Install takes less
than two mins

------
Kunlun
Thanks a lot for your options, I will let you know what I went for.

